# How do you educate contractors in between code cycles?



## Darren Emery (May 18, 2012)

We are dealing with a number of issues now that have resulted in modified inspection procedures, but not code changes.  ie - we're now more actively enforcing code issues that have been on the books for quite a while.  We're trying to find a balance between being flexible as the local contractors come up to speed and dropping the hammer.

We have meetings prior to code adoption, to try to let everyone know what's on the horizon, but these are very poorly attended. We have a quarterly newsletter, but it gets pitched more often than read.  We have a website, but not many visit it.

Does anyone have a method they have successfully used to let contractor's know of changes?


----------



## Gregg Harris (May 18, 2012)

Red tags, and re inspection fees, it should be the contractors responsibility to learn and be knowledgeable about the carrier that the have chosen, and keep current.


----------



## Darren Emery (May 18, 2012)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> Red tags, and re inspection fees, it should be the contractors responsibility to learn and be knowledgeable about the carrier that the have chosen, and keep current.


I know that this is the default approach in many jurisdicitons.  This does take a certain degree of political backing to weather the storm.


----------



## Mule (May 18, 2012)

Green red tags... I'll leave a green tag with a note that we are no longer allowing blah blah..... so on the next inspection if you do it the same way as this.. it will be a red tag!


----------



## fatboy (May 18, 2012)

Same here, tried the classes, nobody shows up, then we get the inevitable "when did that change?"

Correction notices, reinspection fees if that doesn't work. You can't make them learn it, it is really up to them. Heck, it they would even come to the office and ask, I'd be happy to give them a quick rundown of the significant changes.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 18, 2012)

Mule said:
			
		

> Green red tags... I'll leave a green tag with a note that we are no longer allowing blah blah..... so on the next inspection if you do it the same way as this.. it will be a red tag!


We do the same here with regards to the "next" inspection, Explain it, note it on the inspection, get contractor to initial it. No freebies after that.


----------



## LARMGUY (May 18, 2012)

Darren Emery said:
			
		

> This does take a certain degree of political backing to weather the storm.


Ahhh!  Therein lies the real problem.  You have no backing from the city.


----------



## Darren Emery (May 18, 2012)

LARMGUY said:
			
		

> Ahhh!  Therein lies the real problem.  You have no backing from the city.


I didn't say that...I just made a very generic statement about the realities of our profession.  (_insert respectful cya disclaimer here_)


----------



## codeworks (May 18, 2012)

i was going to suggest meetings/classes where in you detail the changes, explain them, blah, blah, however, if the contractors aren't showing up, thats their ts. all you can do is offer it. we face the same problem,  write up the same violations, it doesn't seem to change. they either don't care or don't get it ( i think they don't care) i get challenged on code issues all the time, and have yet to have a contractor pull out a code book and show me where it is, or isn't depending on the situation


----------



## Min&Max (May 18, 2012)

You will not get everybody but if you have a local Homebuilders Association you should;

1). Join

2). Attend the meetings

3). Spread the word regarding the changes at the meetings.


----------



## fireguy (May 18, 2012)

I find that most inspectors do not enforce the current fire codes.  I just made the decesion to follow the current codes and let the FM know what we are doing.  Now the FM are folowing us.


----------



## DRP (May 18, 2012)

Most of us have email. I'd be happy to sign up if asked if I'd like to be put on a mail list next time I went in to pull a permit.


----------



## Daddy-0- (May 19, 2012)

Start with plan review. Make notes on the plan with red ink (r-38 required here----, will need fire extinguisher here----, stem walls required here----- etc. There is no excuse when it is on the plans. BTW. Our contractor classes are usually full. We also invite area inspectors engineers and architects.


----------



## ICE (May 19, 2012)

I don't know about the rest of you but......

I have tried:

Explaining new codes that are germane to the project when the permit is issued.

Providing handouts.

Copious notes on plans.

Explaining the new bumps in the road at the first inspection.

Writing the corrections before they make the mistake.

Sometimes I think I am speaking in a foreign language.

I was explaining corrections to several workmen.  At each pause they said "Jes".  I began to wonder if they understood anything that I was saying.  I asked them "Did you enjoy your last trip to the dark side of the Moon?"  The answer was "Jes".


----------



## ICE (May 19, 2012)

DRP said:
			
		

> Most of us have email. I'd be happy to sign up if asked if I'd like to be put on a mail list next time I went in to pull a permit.


Everybody wants it to be effortless and free.  You even want it delivered.


----------



## ICE (May 19, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> We do the same here with regards to the "next" inspection, Explain it, note it on the inspection, get contractor to initial it. No freebies after that.


Your "customers" love you but I'm willing to bet that the property owners would rather have it done correctly this time.


----------



## Dennis (May 19, 2012)

In our area we have a local chapter of a statewide electrical contractors association.  We meet once a month and have invited all inspectors, free of charge, to come and learn with us.  This helps build up relationships as well as keeping both groups up to snuff on the changes and what the local authorities are looking for.  It is wonderful for us all but it is not a building association.  I would suggest getting one started if there isn't one now and see how it goes.

I realizes this is beyond what any inspector may want to do but it is 2 hours a month for 10 months.  You can also send out a mailing to the local builders and get a one time meeting going to talk about these issues.


----------



## cda (May 19, 2012)

Wood 2x4 is a good start


----------



## DRP (May 20, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> Everybody wants it to be effortless and free.  You even want it delivered.


Jes. How many times have I heard "We had a great training opportunity last week, should have called to let you know" Thanks. When I pulled that permit 2% went to the training fund... that is intended for me too. Hey if you're too busy to call an email list is easy when you have something worthwhile to say. However, you are not going to get much further than Gee and Haw when riding the mule booted and spurred. Mode of communication probably isn't going to change some folks effectiveness as an instructor.


----------



## ICE (May 20, 2012)

DRP said:
			
		

> Jes. How many times have I heard "We had a great training opportunity last week, should have called to let you know" Thanks.


You're welcome.

Look within yourself and ask if there is a reason behind doing that to you.  To add insult to injury by telling you indicates that Shirley you were http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5HlfXPG0HI&feature=related


----------



## DRP (May 20, 2012)

So you are selective in whom you deem worthy. Keep digging. I was just making a suggestion in my op.

Off the top of my head I can think of two instructors who came up after a class, thanked me for attending and saying it was the best class they had taught. Yours is not an honest characterization of me and we both know that. I'm on the email list with one new nearby BO, nothing has come thru yet so I need to prod. The other is more the spurs variety like yourself. The one views his job more as a cop/criminal type of relationship where the other naturally has and I would prefer to foster more of the farmer/ extension type of attitude. Both can wear the badge, in my opinion one is probably going to serve the public better overall.


----------



## ICE (May 20, 2012)

> So you are selective in whom you deem worthy.


Aren't we all?



> Off the top of my head I can think of two instructors who came up after a class, thanked me for attending and saying it was the best class they had taught.


Mitt Romney took credit for nailing Osama bin Laden.



> Yours is not an honest characterization of me and we both know that.


It took some work but I think you are starting to get it.



> The other is more the spurs variety like yourself.


But not entirely.



> serve the public


Shirley you jest.


----------



## David Henderson (May 22, 2012)

Look if we are doing are job properly we know there are going to be significant changes it makes our job easier to start talking with each contractor about these changes coming, and maybe have a hand out to give them. Then there is no excuse when time comes to reject the work. Works in my jurisdiction, makes the contractors, and my job a hellava lot easier. It's not what we do it's how we do it.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (May 22, 2012)

DRP said:
			
		

> Most of us have email. I'd be happy to sign up if asked if I'd like to be put on a mail list next time I went in to pull a permit.


We have a mailing list of active RDPs, Developers and Contractors.  We attend local MEP and Builder association meetings.  We run a public information booth at our community summer event.  We post notifications and updates online.  Council approvals are required, and agendas are published in the local paper and online for public access.  We note a list of significant changes for each code change at the bottom of our plan review comments.  We attempt to coordinate code changes to parallel adjacent jurisdictions for consistency.  We are forming a code change council for our jurisdiction composed of RDP, Developer, Fire Department and Contractor representatives.

We have a phone number and email for general information so people can ask questions regarding current codes and future changes.

Classes are held every day during inspection time.


----------



## codeworks (May 22, 2012)

ice, who is Shirley  ? is she fiend of yours ? surely you'd like to introduce us


----------



## codeworks (May 22, 2012)

supposed to read a friend, not a fiend,


----------



## Doorman (May 22, 2012)

I understand that Shirley drives a '56 Henway.


----------



## codeworks (Jul 16, 2012)

every inspection is "training opportunity". if i look someone in the eye, explain whats missing, write it up, they correct and on the next job i find the same thing, they are just lazy or don't care. alot of subs don't carry code books. alot of contracors (here anyway) also don't carry code books. i don't understand it. we just keep hammering away at them. reinspection fees. "oh, you didn't complete the correction list, fail, call for re-inspection, and pay reinspection fee first, or we don't come out. the pocketbook, just like a traffic ticket or any other fine. that will eventualy get their attention,


----------



## globe trekker (Jul 16, 2012)

O.K. Doorman, I'll ask.. What's a `56 Henway?       

.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 16, 2012)

About 2 pounds


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jul 16, 2012)

codeworks said:
			
		

> every inspection is "training opportunity". if i look someone in the eye, explain whats missing, write it up, they correct and on the next job i find the same thing, they are just lazy or don't care. alot of subs don't carry code books. alot of contracors (here anyway) also don't carry code books. i don't understand it. we just keep hammering away at them. reinspection fees. "oh, you didn't complete the correction list, fail, call for re-inspection, and pay reinspection fee first, or we don't come out. the pocketbook, just like a traffic ticket or any other fine. that will eventualy get their attention,


That is one way to do it, and that is usually our last resort we save for repeat offenders.


----------



## steveray (Jul 16, 2012)

I wish we had reinspection fees....the only thing I get, is frustrated......not enough continuing ed for anyone around here, I try to teach on plan review and in the field as needed....I have to give people "do-overs" way too much for my liking....


----------



## codeworks (Jul 16, 2012)

you could always hit them with a henway!!


----------



## DRP (Jul 16, 2012)

Easy crowd, Mom swung a 56 steinway...


----------

